# فرصة ممتازة لدراسة الماجستير + مميزات



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يعلن قسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة عن فرص لدراسة الماجستير لغير السعوديين
المميزات : 
1- سكن مجاني
2- مكافاة شهرية مقدارها 540 دولار امريكي
The *Aeronautical Engineering Department* at _King Abdulaziz University_ is seeking outstanding foreign college graduates to apply for its graduate studies program in the following areas of studies:
*· **Aerodynamics*
*· **Computational Fluid Dynamics*
*· **Flight Mechanics & Control*
*· **Propulsion & Combustion*
*· **Composites & Structures*
*· **Aircraft Design*

Accepted students are supported through the Graduate Assistantship Program. The program provides awarded students with the following:
*(1) **Tuition waiver.*
*(2) **A monthly stipend of 2000 Saudi Riyals ($540). Extra income possible though research projects.*
*(3) **Housing in the university dorms.*

Graduate assistants will be required to actively participate in research projects and other related duties as assigned by the department. Continued support for graduate students depends on their ability to:

1) Maintain exceptional gradate academic standards.
2) Perform research related activities.
3) Maintain a high level of research achievement through participation in authoring and co-authoring of scientific publications.

For Information about the department, its graduate program, and application requirements and procedures please contact the department chairman: …
*Aeronautical Engineering Dept. *
*King Abdulaziz university *
*P O Box** 80204*
*Jeddah** 21589, Saudi Arabia*
*Email: [email protected]*


----------



## اسريوا (13 مايو 2010)

فرصة رائعة جدا تمنيت اني مهندسة طيران


----------



## virtualknight (14 مايو 2010)

فرصة رائعة جدا.... بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## بوقصة (14 مايو 2010)

جميل جدل...........لكل المهندسين المكانيك


----------



## a7med kamal (16 مايو 2010)

أتمني التوفيق للجميع وربنا يوفق لما فيه خير أنشاء الله


----------



## مهندس: محمد صفوت (13 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مهندس اتصالات بالمطار واتمنى ان اجمع بين هندسة الطيران والاتصالات 
فهل تحقق جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز حلمى هذا؟


----------



## sarabib (27 أكتوبر 2010)

tanks


----------

